# Why do people move to Greece?



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Over the last six months Greece has been headline news across the world as the economic problems continue to mount with an expected European Union bailout yet to emerge. Interestingly our online poll may well have caught the beginning of the Greek economic problems but there is no doubt that the situation has worsened since [...]

Click to read the full news article: Why do people move to Greece?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Interesting article... I can really only speak for myself. I moved to Greece because, at the most basic level, I find Greece fascinating - the language, the history, the culture, the literature, the landscape, etc. I was ABLE to stay 'for love' (I married a Greek man in 2010) but if I hadn't, I would have left because I had to, not because I wanted to. I'm still fascinated by Greece and feel very privileged to be able to stay now. I'm young so retirement wasn't a consideration for me, and weather certainly wasn't; if anything, cost of living is a negative, since my earning potential vs. cost of living is worse than it would be in the US. But I don't mind being put in the 20% "For Love" category - whether that's love of Greece or love of my Greek spouse!


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

I came here for work in 1988 - I worked as a rep in Kos and then moved to Athens and taught for 10yrs - during this time I enjoyed my life as a single girl - living alone - we were still using the drachma - I had no responsibilities - I taught at a school in Kifissia - life was fun. My 11th yr in Greece I met and married a man from Epirus had two children and opened 2 businesses - we had already entered the euro and from then on we went on a slippery slope. I was faced with a whole new type of Greek - those that think everything is free - order 100,000euro of metal for building purposes and decide not to pay us for it! (that's just one example). Personally I wouldn't advice anyone to make the move to Greece at the moment unless they are financially sound and do not need to work. If you have plenty of money then life is ok here - if you have children/ business/house - then life is no fun. I have friends living all over Greece and we are all in the same position.


----------

